# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  تطبيق متميز جديد لعجينة العشر دقائق(نصيحة صور مرعبة الجوعانة لا تدخل )

## شكولاتةuae

*صباح الخير طبعاً أكيد بتقولون شوكلاتة وينها مختفية من زمان . لكن تدورن مشاغل الحياة ما تخلص . اليوم كنت فاضية وأدردش ويا الاخت العزيزة على قلبي (أكيد عرفت عمرها ^^) فقلت استحي يا شوكلاتة شوي ونزلي موضوع في أي قسم من أقسام الطبخ. طبعاً يوم السبت الي طاف وتدرون انه يوم إجازة فالوالدة كانت تبى تسوي بيتزا فاقترحت عليها أسويها لها وقلت بالمرة أسوي شوية فطاير وعلى طريجي بوثقها بالصور . طبعاً العجينة المتميزة للأخت فيافي نجد وهي عجينة العشر دقائق. بإسم الله نبدأ:

هذي مقادير المجموعة الأولى بعد ما خمرت وهي 
2 كوب ماء دافئ
2 كوب دقيق 
1 فنجان سكر 
2 ملعقة طعام خميرة 
2 ملعقة طعام حليب 





واهني مقادير المجموعة الثانية ½ كوب زيت و3 أكواب دقيق فاخر منخول مضاف له رشة ملح





صبية مقادير المجموعة الأولى لاني قررت أعجن بإيدي . لاحظوا عزيزاتي كيف المزيج كيف وخامر ومليان فقاقيع.





وضفت الدقيق 




وبديت أعجين وهني بدأت تظهر ملامح العجينة





ضفت مقدار الزيت وعجنت أكثر 




لاحظوا هذي المرحلة العجينة لينة لكن يوم نشلها من الاناء ما تلزق فيه 





واهني أحبتي العجينة صارت ملمومة على بعض لكنها ما زالت بحاجة إلى عجن




اهني نزلت العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق




وبديت أعجنها زين





لاحظوا كيف لينة ومتماسكة





وهذي هي العجينة الحلوه بعد ما خلصنا من عجينة لاحظوا كيف متماسكة





واهني صوره عن قرب لقوامها 





هذي العجينة قسمتها بالنص لاني الوالدة تبى صينية بيتزا كبيرة . النص الثاني حق شوكلاتة

 


يتبع أحبتي* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*
اهني بعد ما كورتهم الكره الكبيرة لبيتزة الوالدة والجزيئين الصغار قررت أسوي نوعين فطاير 




في تاوة مدهون شوية زيت فردت الجزء الكبيرة بهذي الصورة





وحطيت الكتشب





ووزعته على كامل الصينية 





وبعدين الوالدة كانت مقطعة الخضرة وهي (طماطم مقشرة – فلفل بارد – زيتون أخضر) وبعدين رشت الصينية بالجبن المبشور





ودخليتها الفرن على حرارة 160 درجة لحوالي 20 دقيقة وفتحت الشواية عليها عسب الجبن يحمر شوي . وهذا شكلها بعد ما طلعتها 





واهني صورة أقرب





لاحظوا ماشاء الله بعد ما بردت كيف هشة وقطنية .





وصلنا لفطاير شوكلاتة فردت العجين المتبقي على شكل دائرتين 





الدائرة الأولى سويتها فطاير جبن . فقصيت العجين على شكل مثلثات كما هو موضح في الصوره أدناه








واهني لفتيهم بعد ما حشيتهم بجبن كيري 





وهذا شكلهم بعد ما تخمروا دهنيتهم بحليب ورشيتهم بالسمسم





وهذا شكلهم بعد ما خبزتهم في الفرن أترككم مع الصور



 


يتبع أحبتي*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*
الدائرة الثانية قصيتها على شكل أشرطة 




ولفيتهم على الأقماع كما هو موضح أدناه أحبتي 






وخليتهم يخمرون وبعدين دهنهم بحليب 





واهني شكلهم بعد ما طلعوا من الفرن . الله يهديهم الي في البيت ما عطوني فرصه أحشي الأقماع . كل الواحد كل قمع خالي خخخ









دهنت الدوائر بالكاتشب Mini puzza وبعد سويت 





ووزعت الخضرا والجبن المزاريلا . 




بتلاحظون بيتزة الوالدة استخدمت جبن غير وبيتزتي انا بعد غير كل واحد في البيت عنده مدرسة يمشي عليها خخخ ودايما نقوم (الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية). واهني شكلها بعد ما طلعت من الفرن 




واهني صوره أقرب للبيتزا





واهني شكل البيتزا من تحت لاحظوا كيف هشة ورائعة 





الجزء المفضل عندي . الله يسلمكم زادت قطعة صغيرة من العجين قلت ما بخليها تروح علي فقررت أحشيها شوكلاتة ^^
اهني حطيت شوكلاتة الجلاكسي والي تعتبر أورع شوكلاتة لحشو الفطاير .





وسكرتها على شكل سمبوسة بي شوي كبيرة هههه^^




ودهنتها بالحليب وخبزتها في الفرن لحوالي العشر دقائق وهذا شكلها بعد ما طلعت ^^

 


يتبع أحبتي*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*
وهذا شكلها من تحت لاحضوا كيف غير متقنة لاني سويتها بسرعة بسرعة 




واهني شكلها بعد ما قصيتها لاحظوا عزيزاتي قوامها من داخل ولا أروع هشة ومنفوخة ويوم تاكلينها ...... 





يوم تاكليها جذي يستوي تحسينها تذوب ولينة وتنبلع برحها بدون عصير خخخخخ





واهني صورة أقرب لشكل فطيرة الجلكسي عزيزاتي . اخ تمينيتكم تكونون وياي





الحين وصلنا لتقدير الفطاير الي هم (فطاير الجبن والبيتزا الصغيرة) . اني صور لشكل الصحن الكلي




















واهني صور قريبة للفطاير 





يتبع أحبتي*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*بذمتكم ما تشهي














اهني شكل البيتزا بعد ما بردت ولا أروع











واهني شكهم من داخل طبعا ما أقدر أوصف لكم مذاقها . وعلى فكرة اذا تمت لحد ثاني يوم تكون بنفس الطراوة يعني ما تيبس
(طبعاً هذا اذا تم شي)



*


*عزيزاتي في نهاية موضوعي المتواضع أتمنى من كل وحدة تدخل وتستفيد ولو بمعلومة بسيطة تدعيلي دعوة حلوة بظهر الغيب.* *أحبكم في الله 
أختكم شوكلاتةuae*

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

بصراحه شهيييتيني 

وانا بعدني ما تريقت .. وريوقنا بصراحه ما يشجع شرات ريوقج

خاطري آكل اللي محطتنه .. ما أعرف ليش تغايضيني يوم تحطين وما طرشيلي ^_^

لا يكون أنا اللي تقصدينها انج دردشتي وياها ^_*

بخصوص العجينة جربتها قبل وفعلاً واااااااااو

الله يحفظج يالغالية

ويزيدج ابداع وتميز . . ويحققلج مرادج 

تسلمين الغلا على ردج المميز والدائم لمواضيعي . هذا من ذوقج .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

أنا يعت...تسلم ايدج

----------


## النرجس

*ما شاء الله* 
*ابداع X ابداع*
*يتبع ويتبع ويتبع التعذيب معاه*
*بس وين الاقماع شو سويتي فيهم*
*ربي يحفظج ويعطيج الف عافية*

----------


## روح الــــورد

تسلم ايدج ^.^

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> *ما شاء الله* 
> *ابداع X ابداع*
> *يتبع ويتبع ويتبع التعذيب معاه*
> *بس وين الاقماع شو سويتي فيهم*
> *ربي يحفظج ويعطيج الف عافية*


تسملين اختي على الرد المميز والمرور في موضوعي. والأقماع الله يهديهم الأهل ما عطوني فرصة أحشيها كلوها فاضية ^^

----------


## سمورة رااك

والله يعت يسلمووووووووووو يالغاااااااااااااااليه 


بالتوووووفيق ياارب

----------


## ام راشد87

تسلم الايادي والف صحه وهنى شكلها يعذب الجوعان والشبعان

----------


## الجوري18

تسلم الايادي 


شهتيني وايد

----------


## ام سلاااامي

ماشاءالله روعه 
بس حبيبتي ممكن , استفسر 
لاني دوم فاشله في عجينة الفطاير
بالنسبه للمجموعه الاولى كم تتخمر , والطحين فالمجموعه الاولى يختلف عن الطحين اللي فالمجموعه الثانيه

----------


## بنت الجولان

T3THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEB MN EL9B7..

----------


## فرصاد

قمه يا شوكو لاته
ابا من الجلكسي

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> ماشاءالله روعه 
> بس حبيبتي ممكن , استفسر 
> لاني دوم فاشله في عجينة الفطاير
> بالنسبه للمجموعه الاولى كم تتخمر , والطحين فالمجموعه الاولى يختلف عن الطحين اللي فالمجموعه الثانيه


تسلمين الغلا على مرورج المميز على الموضوع 

وبخصوص المجموعة الأولى تخمرينها حوالي 10 دقائق لكن ممكن تاخذ ربع ساعة لاني الجو بارد لكن المهم انج تحرصين انها خمرت وارتفعت والفقاقيع ظاهرة فيها . 

والطحين في المجموعة الأولي 2 كوب وفي المجموعة الثانية 3 أكواب ماأدري فهمت سؤالج ولا.

وإنشاء الله تكويني متميزة في المعجنات وتنجحين

----------


## نانوس الورديه

مشكورررره حبيبتي وربنا يعطيج الي في بالج يارب
بس حبيبتي انا بعد عندي استفسار بسيط 
قبل كم يوم ساويتها بس بقت العجينه تلزق في ايدي
و عجنتها وايد بس بقت تلزق ما عرفت السبب

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> مشكورررره حبيبتي وربنا يعطيج الي في بالج يارب
> بس حبيبتي انا بعد عندي استفسار بسيط 
> قبل كم يوم ساويتها بس بقت العجينه تلزق في ايدي
> و عجنتها وايد بس بقت تلزق ما عرفت السبب



تسملين عزيزتي نانوس على مرورج . الغلا العجينة لازم تكون طرية وتلزق شوي في الايدي لكن بعد سهل التحكم في تشكيلها

----------


## أسرارالشوق

ماشاء الله عليج

شكل ولا اروع ..يوعتيني شكلها شهي خاطري فيها ,.
تسلم يمناج

----------


## *ام حمودي*

ماشاء الله عليج يا شوكولاته

ابدعتي الصراحة

تسلمين  :Smile:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ام سلاااامي

مشكوره انج رديتي عليه بسرعه بس اقصد , الطحين نفس النوعيه في القسمين الاول والثاني 
واسفه احس تعبتج

----------


## علايه1

تسلممممم ايدينج خيتوووو والله يوعتيني يمممممممممممممم

----------


## فتاة البحر

برووووووووحي يوعانه والغدا بعده ما خلص  :Frown: 

وخاطري فبيتزا وكراسوون من متى  :Frown: 

يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععت

دعووه صادقه من القلب لج يا شوكلاته

----------


## روح الفانيليا

ما شااااااااء الله عيني عليج بارده ^^

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> مشكوره انج رديتي عليه بسرعه بس اقصد , الطحين نفس النوعيه في القسمين الاول والثاني 
> واسفه احس تعبتج


هي عزيزتي أكيد نفس النوعية الطحين الكويتي الفاخر .

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

يزااااج الله خير  :Smile:  ما شاءالله روووعه ..

الله يوفقج إن شاءالله ..

----------


## flonah2009

هلا وغلا يالغاليه وين كل هالغيبه كلنا ف انتظارج :12 (74): 
تسلم الانامل تصوير رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ودقيييييييييييييييييييييق
ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## نونه الحزينه

واو روعه تسلم ايدك يا احلى شكولاته
بصراحه روعه جوعتينى مافيش حته كدا عبر الانترنت ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله ويحققلك كل امالك

----------


## شوقاني21

نااايس شكلي بخرب الدايت منج ...خخخخ

----------


## فوشيَه

تسلم ايدج

----------


## الجازي 66

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## يا رب لك م

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 

انا جربتها قبل واعتمدتها واايد اوكيه وتنفع للزنقااات  :Smile:  

يزاج الله خير غاليتي وفميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## غلا علي

❀ استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه❀

----------


## قلبي وروحي

تسلم ايدج حبوبه ابدااع فبداع عيني عليج بارده وعسى ربي يوفقج انشالله ويعطيج على قد نياتج

----------


## **أم غزلان**

ياسلام شو هالعذاب


تسلم ايدج ويعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## وجه البدر

تسلم اييدج واايد يشهي 
خاطري بفطاير الشكولا لا الحين هع

----------


## ام سلاااامي

واااااايد مشكوره حبيبتي , والله يوفقج ان شاءالله , صرااااحه اول مره تضبط عندي الفطاير وبصراحه بمتيااااااز 
يزاج الله الف خير بس اذا كنت ابغي ازيد السكر عادي (:

----------


## ثنوي

رووووووووووووووعة
اللهم بارك
تسلم ايدج

----------


## ام سعيد2004

مو تشهي بس شوى وباكل الشاشه خخخخخخخ تسلمين الغاليه والله يعطيج الي تتمنينه عاجل غير اجل يارب العالمين ويوفقج وما شاء الله ابداااااع يا شيف شوكلاته

----------


## sh27

ماشاء الله عليج

انزين الغاليه .. حسيت الكمية ماشاء الله كبيرة .. و انا اسرتي صغيرة.. فهل أقدر اقلل من المكونات؟؟

و كيف لو ابي اقلل.. يعني بدال كوبين طحين و كوبين ماي.. كم أسوي..؟؟ و نفس السؤال بالنسبة لباجي المكونات

الله يحفظج

----------


## مــــلاك شوق

تسلم اييييييييدج

----------


## أزف الرحيل

ما شالله علييييييييييييج 

المفروض نسميج الشيف ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع 

الله يحفظج

----------


## الدمـــاني

روووووعه تسلم الأيادي

----------


## ralbadi01

ما شاء الله روعة
بس فديتج ما قلتيلنا بشو نحشي الأقماع؟
الله يوفقج أن شاء الله

----------


## سفيره الامل

انااسويه بعجينه اصمون ويطلع حلو واسويه بنفس العجينه لكن كله اخلطه مع بعض مااخلي العجين يختمر وعقب اضيف له اطحين ويطلع حلو وهش سبحان الله

----------


## كشكش

ما شاء الله

----------


## بنت الصايغ

.
..

يمي يمي

يعطيج العافيه وتسلم ايدينج عالوصفات اللذيذة  :Smile:

----------


## Mall.08

الله يعطيج العافيه صدق فنانه 
تسلم الايادي

----------


## فواحة عطر

تسلم ايدج الصراحه وااااو يزاج الله خير والله يحقق لج اللي تتمنينه

----------


## سكون الروح

ماشاااااااااء الله عليج تبارك الرحمن ....... الله يوفقج حبيبتي ويسهل امورج وسعدج يارب

----------


## UmSawaf

انذبحت من اللقطات المعبره للصرااااااط

----------


## فرح راكـ

دوووووووووووم مواضيعج متميزه

----------


## ام شهااب

بالتوفيق

----------


## المزيونة2002

لعابي سااااال

يعطيج العااافيه,,

----------


## غلا بوظبي22

مشهية تسلم ايدج

----------


## فديت طلتي

داااااااااااايما مبدعه 
اغبطج صراحه
ومن ابداع الى ابداع

----------


## نيلا

ماشاء الله عليج

شكل ولا اروع ..

يوعتيني <<<<<<<<خاطري فيها

----------


## *أم شهد*

مبدعه كالمعتاااااد ماشاء الله عليج وحلوه فكرة الاقماع بس من اوين اقدر اييبهم وشو نوعهم ؟؟

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> مبدعه كالمعتاااااد ماشاء الله عليج وحلوه فكرة الاقماع بس من اوين اقدر اييبهم وشو نوعهم ؟؟


تسلمين ختي ام شهد على مرورج والأقماع اشتريتهم من المنتدى .

----------


## LoOoL

تسلم ايدج 

يا احلى شيف 

مميزه دائما بمواضيعج 

تسلمين على هالمواضيع الرائعه و تعبج ما بيروح عالفاظي

----------


## إمرأة لا تنسى

تسلم ايديكي وحيات عنيكي

----------


## فرحة عمر

مبدعة مبدعة ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشاء الله عليج الغاليه ربي يحفظج ويخليج لاهلج

----------


## الكرستالة ف

*تسلم ايدج ماشاءالله عليج .*

----------


## ملاك الكل

الصراحه تسلمين على الطريقه 
سهله مررررره

الصراحه عني شهيتيني وسال اللعاب زين ماكليت الاب
ههههههههههه

المهم يعطيج العافيه ونترقب المزيد من ابداعاتج اختي 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## كريزي مون

سال لعابي واحس جني يالسه اكل وياج هههههههه
ماشاء الله عليج دايما مبدعه..الله يحفظج يالغاليه
ونتريا كل يديد.

----------


## شجون 2009

الله يوفقج اختي شوكلاته ويبارك فيج

مشكووورة غنااتي علي الفطاير الي تشهي هذي

دمتي بكل خير

----------


## حزامية

*عظمة على عظمة يا ست .,.

دوووم مبدعة*

----------


## حلوه و امووره

ما شاء الله رووووووووعه

----------


## الجوري 44

ماشاء الله عليج شطووووره 
تسلم ايدج حبيبتي

----------


## شوق الإمارات

تم التطبيق . ، ، 

آول مره تضبط معاي عجينة البيتزآ ،،
صدق هشه وحلوه وآلآهل عيبتهم وآآآآيد .، 
مبدعه يـآ شوكلآته مـآ شاء الله عليج ،،، 
كل موضوع آحلى عن الثـآني . ، 
ربي يوفقج =)

----------


## sun4er

تسلم ايدك

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

تسلم اييدج ونشكر صديقت دربج انها خلتنا انشوف جديدج

----------


## BoA

يمي يمي... الصور تشهي... 
تسلم ايدج 
^_^

----------


## poufooh

طرشيلي شووويه 
انا يوووعانه 


تسلم ايدج حبيبتي

----------


## مسا الليل

تسلم يمناج ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## كلي2وفا

اهئ اهئ أكبر غلطة سويتها دشيت مواضيعج وانا يوعاااااااااااانة 



بس ما اقوول غير 

ماشاء الله عليييييييييييييييييج يعطيج ألف عااافية ويبعد عنج الحساااد

ربي ينولج اللي فباالج يارب... متاابعه لكل موااضيعج من اليوم إن شالله... وبطبق فكل فرصة ألاقيها ...

تسلم ايديج وايد من علمج ....

----------


## ●●ندى الروح●●

ماشاءالله علييييييج

والله انج خطيره

ربي يوفقج ان شاااااااااااءالله

----------


## لميـــاء999

يتبع ويتبع ويتبع التعذيب معاه
بس وين الاقماع شو سويتي فيهم
ربي يحفظج ويعطيج الف عافية

----------


## هنادي22

ماشاء الله .. الفطاير اتجننننن 

تسلم ايديج شيف وبانتظار المزيد

----------


## mmm888mmm

ما شاء الله عليج

رووووعه

عاد انا عل طوول بهف الطريقه عشا اجربها.. ^_^


عسى ربي يحفظج و تسلم هالايد

----------


## romansia2007

رووعه
يعطيج العافية حبوبه

----------


## بنت بحور

جونااااان الصراحه حابه اسويها خاصه مال الجلاكسي ولا مره يت ع بالي احط كاكاو على الفطيره ..
يسلمووووووو

----------


## latifa.y

ما شاء الله عليج 
تسلم الأيادي و يزاج الله كل خير ع الموضوع الشهي و المفيد

----------


## حديقو

ما شا الله عليج رووووووعه الفطاير

----------


## أنهار99

ماشاءالله بالعافية

----------


## بنت العاالم

يسلمو ايدج

----------


## شمعة أمـل&

مـاآ شااآء الله عليــج

انا اسـوي فطـاير بس العجينه اسويهاا بطريقه ثاانيه

ان شااء الله بجـرب طريقتج 

يعطيـج العاافيه فديتج ^^

----------


## Al 3aNiDa

شووووووووووووووكوووووووووووولااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااته 


حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييج


اهئ اهئ لااااااااااااااااااااع 


بالعاااااافيه يختي

----------


## تفاحةNM

انتي خطيره وفنانه وعندج علوم توزن بالذهب ليتج يارتيه وعدالي اتعلم واطبق يالشيف شكولاته يزاج الله خير وموفقه  :Rasool1:

----------


## بدر0البدور

تسلم الايادي 


شهتيني وايد

----------


## بنت الشاطئ

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
سلمت يداك

----------


## سالي 2010

روعه ماشالله

----------


## qamar uae

سلمت يداكـ حبوبة

----------


## عذروبة

ما شاء الله عليج يجنن و الله يوفقج في الدنيا و الاخرة و يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين و تسلمين غناتي مواضعيج مميزه دايما و انا من اشد متابعينج

----------


## منصـ1981ـورية

روووووعه الصرااااحه،، تسلم ايدج..

اصدقين أنا في حياتي ما سويت عجينه!!!! أحس ما بقدر اضبطها!!!!!

ما شاء الله عليج،، الله يحفظج..

----------


## sahoora

ما شاء الله عليييييييييييييج والله ان تعذييييييييييييب

----------


## rahaf777

الله يعطيج العاية اختي وتسلم ايدينج

بس اريد اسال فيه مجال استخدم الدقيق العادي رقم 1

----------


## رصـ قلم ـاص

ماشاء الله عليج 
تسلمين انا مب شاطره وايد في المعجنات بس بحاول اسويها

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> الله يعطيج العاية اختي وتسلم ايدينج
> 
> بس اريد اسال فيه مجال استخدم الدقيق العادي رقم 1


تسلمين الغلا على ردج 

ممكن تستخدمين الدقيق رقم واحد لكن ما راح يعطيج النتيجة المطلوبة .

----------


## رصـ قلم ـاص

ما شاء الله عليج و تسلمين عزيزتي على الوصفات فعلا ابداع 

ياليتني شراتج ابدا ما افهم في شي اسمه معجنات بس بحاول بحاول

----------


## مروهاج

هذا الموضوع لمن يجراء فقط خخخخخ

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

يعطيج العافيه^,^

----------


## مواليد2010

روووووعه

----------


## fof

ههههههههههههههههم

تسلم ايدنش شكوله

----------


## فارسةدبي1

روووووووووعه ماااشاااءالله عليج

----------


## ريماني 87

تسلم ايدج

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## alfatami

رووووووووووعه

----------


## شيطونة

لاااازم اطبقها

----------


## غــزلان

الله يحفظج يالغالية

ويزيدج ابداع وتميز . . ويحققلج مرادج

----------


## لحن البراءه

ماشاءالله عليج 
تسلمين اختي

----------


## ميروووه

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ... الله ايعطيج العافيه يا شوكلاته ..دومج رائعه وشغل اروع الله لا ايحرمنا من هالابداعات ..الله يجزيج خير ويرزقج من حيث لم تحتسبين واينولج الي ف بالج ياااارب

----------


## ونّات قلب

إلا مااااااااا يشهي =(

إلا مااااااااااااااااااااااا يخلي الي توه ماكل يوعاااان جنه من سنه ماكل 


هههههههههه

<< بصلي و ع طووووووووووول المطبخ  :Smile: 

يزاااااااااااج الله الف الف الف الف الف الف خير... و في ميزان حسناتج.. << اطعمتي جائع  :Big Grin:

----------


## أميرة الغلا

لذيذه

----------


## عيون مشتاقه

ماشاء الله فنانه شوي عليج يا احلى شيف 
حدي يوعانه 
وحليلي صايمه

----------


## نظرة برائة

ما شاء الله رووووووووعه تسلم إيدج

----------


## أم حراير

تسلم ايدج بصراحه روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## لمسة فن99

يــــــــــا سلااااااااااااااااام روووووووعة رووووووووووعة 
رووووووووووعة .. ماشاء الله علييييييج مبدعة وان شاء الله في يوم من الأياام
اكوون شرااتج مبدعة ههه قولي آمييييين

----------


## جوري احمر

ربي يعطيج الصحة والعافيه يارب

----------


## مالكـ أمل

دمتي متألقة

----------


## بيبي دمعة



----------


## أم تمنى

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا قية واداءج مميزتسلم يداج

----------


## ..ريماني..

ما شاء الله عليش بجربها اليوم ان شاء الله موفقه

----------


## وحدانيه 187

ما شاء الله فنانه تسلم ايدج

----------


## تغريــد

تسلم يدج الغاليه 

بس الأقماع بشو حشيتيها أنا أبغا حشوه تكون حلوه يعني مب جبن وهالشغلات

----------


## Honey Mona

ياختي ما يصير جي تجوعينا 
عموما تسلم ايدج وماشاء الله شغلج حلو ومتقن الله يعطيج العافية وسلميلي ع الوالدة
بغيت اسألج الوالدة اي جبن تستخدم وانتي اي جبن استخدمتي

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*يمي يمي .. اشكالهم وايد تشهي 
الله يعطيج الصحة و العافية يا ربي*

----------


## رولا Rola

مممممممم يسلموا الايادي

----------


## Um Soltan

صراحة ابدعتي الغاليه الله يوفقج
تسليم إيديج 
يمي يمي

----------


## العمر

تسلم الايادي يا شوكولاته 


انا من يومين سويت بيتزا و فطاير جبن بالعجينه الساحره هذا و اول مره اعجن بروحي ههههه يعني استويت حرمة ! 

و طلعت واااو 

مشكورة و يعطيج العافية

----------


## بنوتة دلوعة

الغاليه الكميه الي تسوينها كبيره يعني اذا ابا اسويها عادي اخذ نص المقادير

----------


## العسسل

ووووووواو يمييميييي

----------


## زيباشو

تسلم ايدج ..

من متى خاطري اسوي فطاير ،، اخر مرة سويت في رمضان 

متعب الصراحة ،، 

ان شاء الله الجمعة بسوي اذا الله عطاني عمر ^_^

----------


## شوق الدار

ماشاااااءاالله علييييج روووووعه

----------


## ريم الهير

تسلمين فديتج

----------


## سرب المعاني

حراااااااااام عليج عذاااب والله

ربي يرزقج من فظله ويستر عليج ويفرحج ويجعل الي تقدمينه حقنا في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## محد شرااتي

ماشاءالله كل مواضيعج حلوة واحبها ^^

رووووعه تسلم ايدينج

----------


## اناناسة

ماشاءالله تباااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله رووووووووووووعه روووووووووووووعه روووووووووعه ما تشهي؟؟؟

الا تذببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببح

تسلم ايدينج يا شيف شوكولاته  :Smile:

----------


## ورود عمري

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ryami3

هههههممممممممممممم
والله انها فخاطري مره 

هئ هئ 
ابي اكلها

----------


## دانة المنصوري

ما شاء الله عليج يعطيج العافية 
رووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## alashe

سلام عليكم 

ماشاء الله عليج بسويها يوم بكون مستعلية

----------


## أم خويدم

ما شاء الله عليج 

سلمت يداج 

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عبرااتي

ماشالله تسلم ايدج اختي

----------


## الموج الثائر

Yaaaaaaaaaaaame

روعة روعة شو الممعجنااات اللذيذة......،

----------


## المياسه 2

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
والله صور مرعبه

----------


## نجمة الفجيرة

يم يمي يوم الاثنين عندي يوم مفتوح وبسويها ان شاء الله بنزلها

ماشاء الله عليييييج مبدعه

----------


## se_haniah

ما شاء الله عليج مبدعه بالتوفيق الدائم

----------


## samsooma

Waaaaaaaaaaw... Bl3fya

----------


## زهرة العود

ااااخ بطني مسوي زوبعة داخل تسلم ايدج

----------


## Attractive ~

مشكورة ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## محد شرااتي

ماشاءالله روووعه 

شو مقياس المقدار عندج كوب مثلا كوب الجبن ولا الكوب البلاستيك الي يستخدمونه الشيفات خخخ
مادري شو اسمه اكيد فهمتي عليه ؟؟
المجموعه الاولى كوبين طحين والمجموعه 3 اكواب طحين ؟؟؟ احسها وايد ولا عادي 

هاي العجينه غير عن عجينه الكنز الي نزلتيها قبل ؟؟؟


يعطيج العافيه

----------


## **أم سعيد**

تسلم ايدج والتطبيق جاري

----------


## ام الغاليين4

ماااشاءلله شكله لذذذذيذ يااحبي للمعجناات والفطاير تسلمي وربنا يوفقج

----------


## Elhamh

الله عليج سلمت ايديج
بنجرب طريقتج يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## اليامي مريامي

أنا يعت...تسلم ايدج

----------


## ليلى غانم

تسلم الايادي انا اتبع مواضيعج كلها واتمنى من الله العلي القدير يحققلج كل امنياتج ويوفقج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل يارب العالمين ...

----------


## شكولاتةuae

صباح الخير 

تسلمون عزيزاتي على مروركم المميز وردودكم الرائعة .

عساني ما انحرم منكم

----------


## ام عبود 2003

ماشاءالله عليج مبين على العجينه انها خفيفه وهشه

----------


## أمـ حراير

جميل وحلو تطبيقج لكل شي 

ومعجناتج رهيبة

----------


## أمـــاسي

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## مرحباني

ماشااء الله علييييييييج ياقلبي وربي مبدعه 

ربي يسعدج دنياا واخره

وهني وعافيه ع قلبج وقلب الوالده 


 :Smile:

----------


## أم الأطفال

مشاءالله عليج شوكلاته الله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه

----------


## Queens UAE

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووعه تسلم ايديج بصراحه شغل حلوووو الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## رفيق العمر

تسلم الايادي شكلها رووووووووووعة الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## koko_dega

روووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## mischocolat

تسلم ايديج انت والوالده ربي يحفظها لج ويطول بعمرها

----------


## nonahani

اااااااااه حرام عليكي انت ما جوعتيني انت ذبحتيني  :Smile:

----------


## احلى عيميه

صراحه ماعرف كيف اشكرج لاني وايد استفيد من وصفاتج
الله لا يحرمنا منج ولا من وصفاتج أنتظر جديد لأني من متابعينج

----------


## ام يساف

بارك الله فيج يالغاليه

دوم تتحفينا بطبخاتج اللي مافي اروع منها

ربي يجزيج خير حبيبتي

----------


## قطوة بينك

*الله يوفقج .... ويخلي لج ريلج وعيالج ... يالغلا*

----------


## [email protected]

يا سلام كشخه

الصراحه روعة الفطاير شهيتيني

شكلي بسويها اليوم ع العشاء

----------


## أم مريــوم

مميزة دائما حبيبتي ما شاء الله عليج
روعه وشهي ولذيذ بس من الصور فكيف الطعم يم يم
عليكم بالعافيه
تحيـــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## نورالضحى

ابداع وفن وذوق
الله يسامحش 




















جوعتيني !!

----------


## خواطر قلب

ماشااااااء الله عليييج وااايد شكلهم يجنن يممممممممممممي 


ابغي منهم يممي والله يووووووعااانه 

فطيرة الككاااو شكلها لذيييييذه يبالي اجربها *.^

تسلميين شوكولاته وربي يوفقج ويسعدج دنيا واخــــــــــره 

لاهنتي اختي

----------


## غزال 99

يسلموا الغاليه والله يوفقج
يوعتينا الله يسامحج المفروض اللي اتسوي ريجيم ما تيي صوبج...
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## روح الفانيليا

بالفعل صوووور مرعبه بس مشكلتي ملقوفه و دخلت مع انج حذرتي

----------


## طبعي ذبوحي

ماشاء الله علييج 
رووووووووووووووووووؤعه تسلم ايدينج ^^

----------


## M!s.Uae

بيض الله ويهج وتسلم الايادي ياشيكولاته

----------


## Sdeem

رووووووووووعه تسلم ايدج اكثر من مشهي بصراحة

----------


## Thalia

يم يم .. يعطيج الف عافيييييييه

----------


## للدلع مآركآت

فنانه

----------


## الوفا كله انا

طول ما انا اقرى الموضوع ابلع ريجي هههههههههه
شكلها لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييذ

----------


## دليل الشام

الله يوفقج وييسر امورج 


ابداااااع وروعة ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## ام ندى الحلوة

تسلم ايديج 
فعلا عجينه خياليه وهي عجينتي المعتمدة من خمس سنين ولا فكرت في يوم اجرب غيرها
تنفع للبيتزا والفطاير والسينابون وخلية النحل والصمون والتوست والمناقيش
عن تجربه طبعا ما عدا التوست بعدني ما سويته بس قريت انه يستوي
اخت شوكولاته ما قلتي لنا شو نوع الاجبان اللي استخدمتيها للبيتزا الكبيرة والميني بيتزا

----------


## أورقانزا

استغفرالله العظيم استغفر الله العظيم استغفرالله العظيم استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## فروحة قلبي

تسلم ايدك يارب 
عجينتي المعتمدة بس بحط عليها بيضة وبكنج باودر 
وبخلط زيت زيتون مع زيت مازولا

----------


## khalejeya

يعطيج العافية على الموضوع

راح اجربها

لانها بصراحة فاشلة في المعجنات وبالذات الفطائر

----------


## SALMAH

يسلــــــــــــــــــــــــمو كتير والله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

روووووووووووووووعه ابداع الصراحه ماشاء الله عليج 


الله يجزاج خير حبيبتي

----------


## السنقباســـية

*ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ، وايد وايد وايد شكله لذيذ ... 


اشتهيت هالبيتزا ههه ... 



ممكن تخبريني شو نوع الجبنة الي ستخدمتيها؟*

----------


## wafa123

روووعه ماشاء الله 
سلمت يداك

----------


## همس الدماني

مشكوووووره والله عجبني عاد شهيتيني واايد تسلم ايدج بجربها ^^

----------


## انا رغم الالم

مبدعه ماشالله عليج تسلمين

----------


## ::khawla::

ما شاء الله رووعه 
والله يعطيج الف عااافيه

----------


## بنت النوخذه

واااااااااااو 
ماااشااء الله روووعه

----------


## العصا السحرية

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووو
ابدعتي

----------


## وردة غلااا

ما شاء الله عليج 
.
. قمة في الروعـــــــهـ

سلمت يمنـــــــاج ،،،،،

----------


## ~EmmY~

ماشاء الله شي بفتح النفس..
الله يحفظك ويوفقك ويخليلك امك ..
شكرا الك..
والله يعطيكي العافية..

----------


## حبيبة فلان

روووووعة ماشاء الله


تسلم يمنااااااج

----------


## Om-Ahmad

ما شااااااااااااااء الله
تبارك الرحمن
اسأل الله لكِ النجاح والفوز في جنات النعيم وتحقيق
كل الامنيات ان شااااااااااااااء الله
اللهم آمين

----------


## حياة عمادي

تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## ام ميثووة

حبيبتي مسكونية جربته الشوكلاته و البيزا يممم روعه تسلم ايديج والغالية ...,

----------


## ام ميثووة

مشكورة''

----------


## qamar uae

حرآآآآآآآم عليج يوعتينيييييييييييي

----------


## um 3mmare

سؤال خلطة المجموعه الأولى نخليها فتره أم على طول نضع عليها المجموعه لثانيه

----------


## MASHAER999

تسلم إيدج حبيبتي .....

----------


## وعوده

تسلم ايدك شكلها مره شهي

----------


## ذهب قلبي

انجاااااااااااااااااااااااز صراحه شي يشهييييي يميمي يسلمو حبيبتي والله يرزقج كل خير فالدنيا والاخرة

----------


## الاترجة

روووووووووووعة ما شاء الله

تسلم ايديج الغالية

----------


## umsawaaaf

تسلمين الغالية ودوم نتريا يديدج

----------


## low.fat.honey

الله ..

تسلم ايدج..

----------


## شوق98

ما كنت يوعانه بس الحين يعت 
ما شاءالله الصور اكثر من روعه

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

صدق ماشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله 

سلمت ايدينج ،، وايدين الوالدة ربي يحفظها ،،


شهتيني ><!

حفظج ربي ووفقج لكل خير ،، سلم الله ايدينج من النار ياااااااااااارب

----------


## أم حمودان

السلام عليكم أختي شكولاته تسلم أيديج بصراحة روووووووووووووعة معجناتج يمكن أول مرة تتعرفين علي لكن أنا من المتابعات الجيدات لج بس الغالية بغيت أعرف بخصوص الخميرة إلي حطيتيها هي الخميرة الجافة أو الفورية وبخصوص الحليب هو السائل ولا البودر بس بصراحة ولا أروع شهيتينا للأكل الله يجزيج كل خير والسموحة على تأخير أبداء رأي بخصوص أكلتج السموحة على الإطالة .

----------


## تاتتن

لذيذه ابي اكل يوعانه

----------


## pinky pearl

يمي يمي يمي 

اموت في الفطاير الى جيه 

شكلها واااااااااااااااايد لذيذة

----------


## سلفانا

يعطيج العافية  :Smile:

----------


## نهلـه

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو

روووووووووووووووووعه

يااااااااااااااسلااااااااااااااااااااام

ربي يعطيج الف عافيه حبيبتي 

ربي يسعدج دنيا وآحره
ويسهل لج دروبج وايسرلج امورج

وياااارب يعطيج اللي في بالج عاجل غير آآجل يارب 

موووووفقه خيتوو
تقبلي مروري .. نهلوله ..

----------


## نواعم العشاق

بالتوفيق ان شاءالله

----------


## طي السنيين

متميزه شكولاته الله يبارك

بسألج شو أحسن طحين سواء رقم واحد أو اثنين ؟

----------


## بنت العين2008

تسلمين على التشكيلات اللذيذه

----------


## أم كاكي

ما شالله

----------


## آنسات

yam yammiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

للرفع

----------


## مقموقة

ربي يسعدج انشاء الله يا احلا شيف

----------


## اللومه

انتي مبدعه تسلمين يا الغاليه

----------


## درة البنات

عاشت ايدك وتسلمين على هالشغل الحلو بس اني مافهمت الوصفه مظبوط شو تقصدين بالاولى والثانية ياريت وصفه الفطاير عى حدة والبيتزا على حده ومشكورة

----------


## دانتيلا 2009

تسلم ايدج يالغلا فنانه مشاءالله عليج

----------


## الخفاشه

الله يحفظج يالغالية

ويزيدج ابداع وتميز

----------


## Dal3._.Rak

يم يم 

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
الله يسلم هالانامل ياااااااااااااااااارب

^_______^

----------


## شمس متوهجه

ما شاء الله عليج 

اشكرج على شرحج الوافي 

وعرضج المميز 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كلي فـ ـخـ ـر

الله يعطيج العافيه على هالوصفه الاكثر من رائعه...

----------


## الرذاذ

ابااا اباااا... يميييي

----------


## bby_dream

رووووعه تشهي



ربي يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ريف الصبا_

ما شاء الله عليج تبارك الرحمن

الله يخليج لاهلج ان شاء الله

ويرزقج الخير

يوعتيييييييييييييينا خخخخخخخ

----------


## ريف الصبا_

للرفع

----------


## Eng.Asma

السلام عليكم ... 
الصراحه شوكلاتة إنتي عجييييبه .. وصفتج وطريقتج فالشرح دخلتني في موووود الطبخ .. صدق ياي على بالي اجرب طريقتج وبتعلم من مدرستج لوول ..

تسلم إيدج وإن شاء الله بجربها هاليومين ويعطيج العافيه عزيزتي

----------


## قرية التوت

ماشاء الله عليج وعلى الوالده وتسلم اياديكن .........................................يوعتوني 
الله يوفقج يارب ويرزفج ماتتمنين

----------


## memo+siwon

الله من كث مب الصور حلوه يعت الله اليوم بجربها

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

مشكوووره الغاليه ع الطرق
وربي يرزق ويحقق مرادج ياااارب




يارب يارب يارب ياسامع الصوت وياسابق الفوت وياكاسي العظام لحما بعد الموت صلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اسالك اللهم ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياجامع ياجامع ياجامع اجمع بيني وبين فلان على ما تحب وبما تحب واجعلني معه من المكرمين

اللهم آآآمين

----------


## شجون 2009

ربي يسعدج اختي شوكلاته

سبحان الله 

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله

----------


## M!s.Uae

مشكوررررررره غناتي

----------


## شـــهــــد

مـا شـاء الله رووووووعــــــــــــه
تــســلــم ايــدج الــغــلا ...

----------


## الغلاااا..

اختي سويت العجينه بس يوم خبزتها ماحافظت على شكلها صارت مسطحة شو السبب تعتقديييين 

ملعقه طعام تقصدين الكبيرة او الصغيره ومشكوره كانت لذيذه بس ياليت لو حافظت على شكلها نفسج هههه 

ياليت تساعديني

----------


## الامارات مسكن

حبيبتي شكولاته uae مشكوره فديتج على حسن تعاملج وطيب أخلاقج وحبيت التعامل معاج انتي صدق ذهب نادر واتمنى انكون خوات لاني احبج في الله ..
اختي اتمنى لج التوفيق في حياتج والله يسر امرج ويحققلج كل امنيات ويرزقج بزوج الصالح وذرية صالحة عاااجل غير آجل يارب العالمين ... اختج ليلى (ام امنه وراشد )

----------


## بنت_علي

يمي يمي شكله لذييييييييييييذ
الله يعطيج الصحع تسلم الايادي

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

حلوووووووووووووووووووو الله يعطيج الصحة والعااافية

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

واااو نايس ماشالله عليج

----------


## الجناحيه

تسلم الايادي

----------


## سميه درويش

:SalamAlikom: يسلمو الايادي انتي تستحقي لقب شيف معلم وبصراحه تعجز الكلمات عن الوصف بارك الله فيكي انا جديده بالمنتي واقبليني صديقه

----------


## أم حمــد3

الله يعطيج العافيه
وبــــــعـــــــــــــــد........
الله يسر امورج ويحقق كل ما في قلبج من اماني واحلام
يااااااااااااااااااااااارب امييييين

----------


## . أم خالد .

يسلـــموو ع الطريقه 
^^

----------


## AL-jawaher

صراااحه 
شششششششششهي بسير اسوي عقب شوي ان شاء الله يضبط

----------


## bby_dream

جربت الطريقة و طلعت نفس مالج بالضبط 


يا سلامي عجبتني وايد 


ربي يعطيج كل عافيه 


واتريا كل جديد منك

----------


## أم ريان العود

الله يعطيج خير الدنيا ويكافيج شرها ويرزقج الرزق الحلال والواسع 
انا جربتها قبل ارد عليج وبصراحة كلمة روعة اشوفها شويه عليها
و تسلم إيدج الغالية

----------


## شوق الشارقة

قريت عنها من زمان واخيرا جربت اسويها ماشالله وايد حلوة جنان طرية وناعمة سويتها بالجبن المالح مع البقدونس والنعناع وبجبن المثلثات وبالزعتر والحمد لله بناتي كلوها كلها تسلم ايدج وربي يوفقج دنيا واخرة

----------


## الفدّ

جربت العجينه و لـ أول مره . . 

الصراحه طعمهــآآ جنااان و طريه وايد . .

و جزاج الله كل الخير . .

----------


## nayla79

سلمت ايدن ربج ماشاءالله لاقوة الابالله يزاج الجنه والله يرزقج من الفضلة ان شاءالله

----------


## حلاة العين

تسلمين :Smile:

----------


## حلمي ضايع

تسلم ايدج ما شاء الله تبارك الله رووووووعه الله يحفظج

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

*عيني عليج بااارده حبوبه
ما شالله عليج أبدعتي ونوّعتي
وصفاات مميّزة وطرقها سهله وبسيطه*

----------


## شموخي حطمهمـ

رووعة 
ان شاء الله اطبقها

----------


## ونة العود

يمي يمي يوعتيني الله يسامحج ...




تسلم ايدج ويعطيييييج العاااافيه ^^

----------


## الجـــوري@

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## سيده المزاج

تسلم ايدج والحين بقوم اسويها وان شاء الله تنضبط معاي
والله يسعدج ويحقق مناج

----------


## ام منوورة

تسلم ايدك بصراحة شي خطييير ويشهي 
ربي يوفقك

----------


## ام احمد82

اختي لو تعطيني اسم الطحين لاني تعقدت كل ما اسوي الفطاير تكون محترقه او متكتله

----------


## (((ماااسه)))

*يسلموووووو ياااااارب*

----------


## حرمه يديده

خخخ بنتي حذالي تقول ماماتي نم نم أبا كاكاو خخخخ يلا طرشي لها اشوووف >> هيهيهيهي 


مبدعه فديتج .. لا و تقولين منظره يشهي الا يصيييييح خصووووصا الجبن و الكاكاو عذااااااب .. 

بالعافيه عليكم .. عاد المره اليايه ما اوصيج اذكري اختج حرموووه و بنتها >> شحاته 2011

موفقه يا قلبي و الله اييسر امورج و يحقق لج كل اللي تتمنينه ..

----------


## Reem dxb

جزاك الله خير 

مواضيعك ماشاء الله تفتح النفس  :Smile:

----------


## غرام_الحب

يمي يمي
مشكوووووووووووورهــــ

انا دايما ماتضبط معايه العجينه

----------


## رذاذ سكر

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## كيكه اسفنجيه

تبارك الرحمن ماشاء الله 
بارك الله فيج غاليتي 
يعطيج الف عافيه على ها الوصفات الرائعه 

.

اسعدك ربي اينما كنتي

----------


## الطرفالذبوحي

ماشاء الله عليج اكلج لا يعلى عليه 

بس بغيت اسألج 

س1 : العجينه كم يبالها عشان تخمر .. نخليها لين ما يستوي فيها مثل الفتحات صح او لا ؟

س2: الفطاير + البيتزا كم ساعه تخلينهم فالفرن انا يوم اسوي يحترقن اشوي شكلهم مب حلو 

س3 : كلهم بنفس العجينه صح

وتسلم ايدج يالغاليه

----------


## * أم معاذ *

تسلم ايدج تبارك الله شكله روعه ممممممممممممممم لذيذ

----------


## الطموحه

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا شوكلاته رووووووووووووعه ما شااااااااااااااااااء الله عليييييييييج* 

*يوعتييييييييييييييييني* 

*بحاول اطبقها باجر و انا متاكده انها ما بتضبط معاي -_-*

----------


## افاهم

ممممممممم ما شاء الله لذيذ صدق اليوعان ما يدخل خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## الامارات مسكن

ماشاء الله لاقوة الابالله ربي يحفظج يالغالية ويحققلج كل امانيج ويسر امرج يارب العالمين

----------


## يمنات

ظروري اجربها 
الله يحقق لج كل الي تتمنيه 
وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه

----------


## Lelya

*يمـــي لذيــذ


يعطيــج العافية*

----------


## أم جويرية

wow
wow 
wow

----------


## علايــــــــه

يزاااج الله خير الغاليه 


مشااء الله عليج مبدعه ودوومج متميزة

----------


## اصيله بطبعي

يوعتينا والله ههههههه الصراحه العجينه تسكت تسلم ايدج

والله يعطيج العافيه والوالده بعد

انتظر منج افكار يديده وطرق يديده

----------


## أول العنقود

لااااااااااااا أنا مسويه رجييييييم
رووووعه ياشوكولتته ماشالله عليج عيني عليج بارده
بارك الله فييج

----------


## روح الشامسي1

ما شاء الله عليج مبدعه في الطبخ

----------


## ام عموره2

فنتك انشاء الله بجربها

----------


## ḆąьЎ

ماشاءالله
دايما متميزة في طرحج  :Smile: 
أستمري غاليتي , ^^

----------


## أم حمــد3

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## ام راشد ومحمد

الله على هذي المعجنات وتسلم ايدك

----------


## غير النآس

يسلمووو

----------


## الشهد999

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ام سند

تسلم ييييييييييييييييييييييديج حبيبتي

الله يوفقج و يهنيج

----------


## ام عموره2

مشكورة وتسلم ايدج

----------


## شمس الوداع

روعـــــــــــة

----------


## *شموسه دبي*

*بس بس بس* 

*ذبحتيني اخر الليل*
*وانا مسويه رجيييم*

**


*يعطيج الف الف الف عااااافيه ع النظاافه وع الطريقه الحلوه والسهله*


*الله يوفقجك يا قلبي*
*كنت اتمنى اكون ويااااج*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*عليكم بالعاااااااافيه* 
*اذا تبين مساااعده ف انا جااااااااااهزه*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## سامية22

يعطيج ربي العافية والروق الحلال

----------


## حرفين

ماشاء الله عليييج ربي يوووفقققج و الله يساااامحج يااارب يوعتيييني ههههههه!

----------


## وردة ابلادي

الحين بسير اجربها ^_^

----------


## *الفلاسيه

تسلم ايدج حبيبتي ^ـ^ شكلهم يشهييي

----------


## عشق الوطن

انا فالمطبخ احييينه ويالسه اطبقها

لاهنتي شوكلاته ع الوصفه  :Smile:

----------


## **سكون الليل**

وااااااو

لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييذه البيتزا والفطاير الذ


تسلميييييييييين وتسلم ايدج~

----------


## Eman Ziad

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
ما شاء الله

----------


## نسيم هب

تسلم ايدج .... يوعتيني

----------


## totoo

*ألـــذ و أروع عجينة .. الـ عشر دقآئق ،،
أستخدمها للمعجنات و الخلية و السينابون .. و الصرآحة مافي بلذذذذذذذذتهاااا و طراوتها ،،*

*وماشاء الله شغلك مررررررررررتب و يفتح النفس ،،
بس عندي سؤال يالغالية .. من وين جبتي الأقماع >< ؟؟
من زمان خاطري اشتري منهم بس مابعرف ولامرة شفتهم ولا بمكان ،،!

و الله يعطيكي الصحة والعافية يآرب*

----------


## بحرينية 123

الله شهيتيني ما شاء الله عليك الله يبارك لك وفيك 
مشكلتي ما اضبط العجينة ابد والبيتزا عندي ماتستوي مرتبة مو لين هناك انة مع المعجنات

----------


## بـنت_زاايـد

ماشاء الله عليج ربي يطرح فيج البركة

----------


## ورده نرجس

جزاج الله خير وتسلمين

----------


## umfal

مشكورو اختى على الطرح الرائع الجميل
ام فال السودانية

----------


## سندريلا2008

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صرناخ

شو هالتعذيب وشو هالاغراء؟
بس بصراحه فنااااااااااااااااااااااانه
تسلم ايدج ربي يوفجج آآآآآآميييييين
ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ع يوعتيييييييييييييييينا

----------


## الغندورة

متميزة الله يبارك فيج

----------


## شذى الظبيانية

ماشاالله عليج طباخة ^^

يشهي واااااااايد 

بس يباله تسرين قناة الفتافيت عسب يشوفون المبدعة شوكولاتة 

و لج مني اطيب التمنيات

----------


## @ام نواري@

الله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه وتسلم ايديج .

----------


## وسط قلبي

آآآه يالتعذيب تالي الليل  :Big Grin:  وع فكرهه ماعرف ليش كله افتح مواضيع الطبخ فالليل ايوع نفسي 

تسلم ايدج ختيه ورمضان اللي طاف طبقت من سويتاتج الغاويه 

الله يوفقج يارب ويسعدج

----------


## دانة المنصوري

رووووووووووعه ماشاء الله اشتهيت الشوكلاتة معني صايمة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يوفقج ويسعدج بدنيا والاخرة

----------


## الزمن الجميل

الله يعطيج العافية تسلم ايدج

----------


## نوريهـ

اويلااااااااااااااااه عاد انا صايمه اليوم  :Smile: 

تسلم الايادي !!

----------


## still night

اااااااااااه وااااااااايد تعذبت بالصور ما شاء الله عليييج ياشوكلاته مبدعة الله يحفظج من كل شر ويوفقج وايسر امووورج ويكتبلج كل خير امييييييين

----------


## طيفتي

مميز يا شكولاته...................
تسلمين يالغلا..............................

----------


## mooon shj

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## bint ubo0oy

ياسلام الصراحه يعت .. شكله يشهي وااايد

----------


## يدووه موزه

ما شاء الله عليج
ربي يوفقج

----------


## *بنت الهوامير

بموووووووووووووت يوعانه 
هههههه
تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## روعة الحب

ما شاء الله عليج يحفظج ربي

----------


## bint u.a.e

احلى عينه سويتيها
و ظبطت وياي 
و الكل حبها 
و ما خليت حد ما علمته

----------


## حلاة القمر

طريقة سهلة و الابتكار حلوووووو مرررررررررررررررة 


الله يوفقج

----------


## @@ام سمسومه@@

> يزااااج الله خير  ما شاءالله روووعه ..
> 
> الله يوفقج إن شاءالله ..

----------


## fikraa

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## الباردة

*الله يعطيج العافيه 
ابداع في ابداع*

----------


## أم محمدالشامخ

شكرا لكي ويعطيج الف عافيه حلو الوصفه يعني نقدر انسوي الي نباه من ها الاشياء شكرا مره ثانيه

----------


## [email protected]@القلب@@H

يمي جاري التطبيق

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أنفاس الحياة

تسلمين الغلا ربي يعطيج العافية ..

----------


## كيوت عمري©

الله يحفظج يالغالية

ويزيدج ابداع وتميز . . ويحققلج مرادج

----------


## الحياة*أمل

تسلم الايادي الغالية بس عندي استفسارين
- م مدة اللي تخلين فطائر تتخمر؟
- مقادير مجموعة اولى تخلطينها بالايد ولا جهاز خفق 

جزاج الله خير باذنه تعالى

----------


## alasefaa1

> *بذمتكم ما تشهي
> 
> أختكم شوكلاتةuae[/COLOR]*


بس تشهي ...

قولي ما تيّوع ...

ما أبى أشوف مشاركاتج و أنا صايمة ...
أخاف أفطر ..

 :MashaAllah:

----------


## Miss-D&G

خاطري اييي بيتكم وتسويلي كل هالمعجنات صدق ملكه المعجنات

----------


## Miss-D&G

اي نوع الطحين الفاخر بليز ردي عليه ضروري

----------


## اماني الحياه

مشااااااء الله رووووعه 
الله يسلم ايديج

----------


## N-H

ماشالله عليج

متميزه وشغل مرتب .. يعطيج العافية

..

----------


## Um7amod

الصراحه روووووووووعه يوعتيني 
تسلم ايدج

----------


## ام الود

تسلم ايدج

----------


## fatentus

صراحه تشهي 

يوغتيني مع اني متعشيه من شوي خخخخخخ....

يعطيج العافيه الغلااا

----------


## بيبي الشقية

تسلم إيدج 

ويعطيج العافية

----------


## memowella

ما شاء الله عليج 

دومج مبدعه 

لازم اجرب الطريقه 
يزاج الله خير على الوصفه والمجهود الطيب من صوبج

----------


## huda2011

انت مشرفة متميزة وفطايرك كمان متميزة .

----------


## ريـــــــم

*ما شاء الله عليج ^_^

دائماً متميزة ومبدعة ،،

سلمت يداكِ شيف إبدااااع ^_^*

----------


## أم حمدة2008

تسلم إيدج وعسى الله يحقق لج إللي في بالج  :Smile:

----------


## ام سلطان 2012

رووووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## N.M.F.M

بارك الله _ ما شا الله عليج_يوعتيني

----------


## مغروره بوردتي

يمي يمي

----------


## أم مايــــد

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوووو



الصراحه الصور تخبل جاااااااااااان ايوع مع اني شبعانه


يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي ..

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

ابداع ،، 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## اميرة الدلوعة

روعة انشالله نجربها وايد احب الفطاير

----------


## فوشيَه

تسلم ايدج ..

----------


## نغمة حزن

ماشاء الله عليك 
الله يحفظك ويصونك من كل شر

----------


## Miss D&G

بذمتيه ينها تشهي عيل 


يمييييييييييييييييييييي


عليكم بل العافيه

----------


## ام كايد111

متميزه دايما مشكووره تسلمييييييييييين

----------


## ام عبود وسلوم

ما شاء الله عليج وربي يطول بعمر الوالدة ويحفظها لج

موضوع مميز بصراحة

----------


## ام سلامة..

الصراحة انتي خطيييييرة ^^

----------


## موزه السويدي

*متى بعرف اسوي فطاير =(
قمة الاحباط*

----------


## hamdalicious

بعد ماشفت الصور تميت اصيح مال ساعه وعقبها قررت اسير اسوي العجينه واجربها وردت الفعل كل الي في البيت صاحو هههههههههه ربي يوفقج ويزيدج ابداع

----------


## إيمان العلي

حلو ما شاء الله وتسلم إيدج

----------


## fashion designer

لك شو هالإبداع يا شوكولاته!!!
الصور يلي حاططتيها بتخلي الواحد يتمنى لو يقدر يمد إيدو ويتذوق ويتلذذ
واضح إنو شغلك مرتب وطالع من قلبـــــــــــــك
أنا أتمنالك كل التوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## بوظبي داري

ماشاء الله عليج تسلم ايدج

----------


## mozoo

كلمة ابداع قليلة في حقج انت فلتت زمانج ياشكولاته الله يوفقج

----------


## صدى الامال

تسلم الايادي

يمي يمي

----------


## يشرفنى نقابى

مليش دعوة انا عاوزة كل دة اتصرفى وهاتى اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ تســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم يدك

----------


## ام حمدوه

صراحه عقب شرحج الوافي الكامل ' العجينة هذي صارت عجينتي المفضله لووول
تسلمين الغاليه مواضيعج من اميز المواضيع في قسم الطبخ مشكوووره

----------


## فطامي بوظبي

تسلم يمناج 


شكله لذيذ

----------


## نور القرآن

تعذيييييب انا ما ادري شو اللي يخليني ادخل قسم الطبخ و انا مخففه اكلي ..

ما شالله ما شالله روعه تسلم ايدج و بالعافيه عليج ..

----------


## ام عفارى2007

تسلم ايدج ع الابداع الدائم

----------


## مكاويه

تسلم ايديك ويخليك لنا انشاءالله دائما ابغي ارد عليك ,وكل ما شفتلك شي ادعيلك 
الله يوفقك دنيا وآخره...

----------


## عصقووله سلق

الله يوفقج وايسرر امورج 

انتي ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااع ما ششاء الله عليييج

----------


## شموخ حفيت

روووعه ماشالله 
اي نوع من جبن الموزريلا تستخدمين ؟؟
الجبنه سايحه بطريقه حلوه

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

وايد حلوووووووووو 

سلمت يداج

----------


## المنقوشة

يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي

----------


## محبة الفن

والله تشهي تسلم ايدك

----------


## حياة القلوب

بصراحه انتي فنانه حبيت شغلك كتير مرتبه والواحد لازم يحطلك تعليق غصب عنه يحكيلك روعه روعه بيجنن

----------


## علاية قطر

الله يسامحج يوعتينا بفطايرج الغاوية....

----------


## أحلام الماسة

رهييييبة ما شا الله ربي يوفقج

----------


## علاية قطر

جربته وطلعت الفطاير عجييييييييبة شوية عليها .....
عيالي استخفوا وكلوه كله ما شاءالله....

----------


## @ام امنه@

عايزة اصررررررررررررررررررررررررخ حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااام كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااايه

----------


## جرح وحداوي

وااااااااااااااااي عليييج ..

صدق صدق عذااب ولاا مليوون صوورة يعني لوطوفنا الولى والثاانية لاازم نووقف ونبقبق عيوونا بصوورة ..

يعطيييج الف عاافية ..

----------


## روضة1

بصراحة أنا بسويهم ويعطيج 1000000000000 عافية تسلمين

----------


## ضياء الايمان

تسلم ايدج الغاليه 
بصراحه يوعتيني 
إن شاء الله راح أعمل مثلها 

الله يوفقج الغاليه ونتريا يديدج

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن



----------


## ..الأماكن..

تبارك الله عليج

ربي ينولج اللي في بالج ويحقق لج امانيج


اكيد بجربها وايد حبيت شكل الفطاير  :Smile: 


مشكوره الغلا على كل اللي تقدمينه من اكلات وبالصور والتفاصيل

----------


## بنت كشيش



----------


## نجمة هوليووود

روووعة الغالية ....

----------


## فجر88

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## Amooni Nooni

يميييييييييييييييييييييييييي ماشاء الله عليج مبدعه يسلموا حبي

----------


## وفااا

ماشاء الله
تسلم ايدج

----------


## miss crystal

شهيتيني بآخر الليل : (

ما شاء الله عليج ممييييزة في الشغل ونفسج طيبة في العمل

----------


## تميميه

بجربها يوم الجمعه الصبح ان شاء الله مع اني ولا مره في حياتي جربت عجينة العشر دقايق



بالعافيه ان شاء الله

----------


## عذاري العين

ثانكس وبصراحه ما جذب من قال عنج مبدعه

----------


## مناتي الحلوة

روووووووووعة مشكوووووووووورة ع الطرح الرووووووعة

----------


## أية :)

بصراحة شكلها رهييييب 
وانا قاعدة اسويها
وانشالله تطلع هيك معي يارب

----------


## أية :)

الصراحة رهييييييييبة 
انا سويتها وطلعت روعة
تسلم ايديك اختي وربنا يوفقك

----------


## ماما سوافي99

صدددق تعذييب...واااي مت من اليوووع :Frown: 
يمي يمي ..بجد مبدعة ما شاء الله عليج..
تسلم ايدج غناتي
وربي يوفقج في كل خطووة ويرزقج باللي تتمنيه دوووم

----------


## ميميه88

عزييييييييزتي لطيفه
جربتها بس طلعت يابسه تهئ
ماعرف شو السبب طلعن جذيه وانتي عندج شكلهن هشات
مارف من حرارة الفرن
او العجينه مب سميكه او ماعرف شسالفه 
عندج فكره بها الخصوص؟

----------


## sowma

ممم ماعرف اطبخ و كل مادشيت المطبخ عفسته فوق تحت و اظهر منه و لا مسويه شي يفيدني غير هالكبتشينو الي اضبطه خخخخخخ 
حمستيني شكلي برد ادش المطبخ =d

----------


## قوطي فيمتو

رررررررررررررروعه جربتها وايد حلوه



يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أنفاسك دخون

ماشاء الله 
تسلم إيدج حبيبتي 
شغلج مرتب وحلوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أم طـــــيف

اماااااا البااااارحة دعيتج لج دعاااااااااوي غير شكل ,, :12 (63):  :12 (63): 
طبعا عقب الدوام نقلت وصفتج ولأول مرة اعمل معجنات للبيت والله الكل حبها حتى اماية اللي تنتقد اكلي داايما سكتتها البارحة مو مصدقة ههههه, :12 (42):  :12 (42): , والكل استااااااااانس عليهاااااااا ,,, انا حشيتها بجبن حامض بالنعنااااااااع ,, و بعضهم سويت منهم نفس حشوة السنابون ,, لأن اول ريدي كان مسويين بيتزا ,,,وبعضهم سادة ههه.

مشكووووووورة ع طريقة العجينة وأخيراااااااااا عرفت الطريقة الطرية للعجينة,,,رووووعة قمة :12 (42): 

القهر ان الكل مقهور كيف انا ضبطتهااااااا خخخخخ موب عارفين انه كل غش في غش  :12 (53): منج طبعا هههههههههه بتابع كل وصفاتتتتج اول بأول  :Smile: 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو ... فعلا صوووورج واااااااايد مرعبة خاصة ع الصبح ..

----------


## نقطة مسك

ماشاء الله عليج 

يوعتينااا 

تسلم ايدج الغلا

----------


## غلا بن شامس

امبوني يوعانه ويعت أكثررررررررررررررررر
تسلمين الغاليه
شكل الفطاير روووووعه

----------


## ام هزاع وسيف

ماشالله عليج اختي فنانه ولا اروع
صراحه شكل الفطاير لذيييييذ وخصوصا فطيره الجالكسي شهيتيني خخخخ

----------


## EOMAR84

يعطييييج العاااافية غناتي

----------


## فديتني طرر

يعععععععت اخ بطني ابااااااا

----------


## Busnisswoman

مشكوووووووووووره

----------


## ام رفيده

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
البتزا هشه وتفتح النفس
بارك الله فيكي

----------


## وفاء2

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## قارورة العسل

ممتاز تسلم ايدك

----------


## ليندااااا

شكلها يشهي
مشكورة غناتي
لا تحرمينا من ابداعج

----------


## lavenderic

الصراحة رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة وربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## الايمــــان

يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## marwa80

تسلم ايديكي فعلا اكثر من رائعة

----------


## мιѕѕ gυ¢¢ι

شو الحليب؟؟؟؟ بودره..؟

وايد شكلها يشتهي وسريعه حبيت الفكرة وابغي أطبقها..

بس مل عرفت شو هذا

----------


## мιѕѕ gυ¢¢ι

شو نوع الطحين المستخدم؟؟؟

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

يمي يمي يوعتيني تسلمين

----------


## .. قلب دبي ..

وؤآآآآأآأآآآؤو شهيتني ^^" 

تسلمين الغـآليه عـلى الوصفـآت الرآئعه .. 

لآزم اجربهـآ وإلآ بتم فـ خـآطريه ~

----------


## بن UAE وتت

احسه لذيذ 

تسلم الانامل

----------


## براجيل

ما شاء الله ابداع رهيب سلمت يمناك

----------


## تـوتي فـروتي

الله يوفقج فدنياج ويسعدج ويحقق لج امانيج وجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااري الطبخ هههههههههه

----------


## المرازية

بياض ويهه ماااااااششششاااااااااللله

فااااااالج التوفييق

----------


## ss91

لا اله الا الله

----------


## شانيل82

يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## . . Maitha

*.
.

مآشآء آلله ،
آلله يسلّم إِيدَج عَلى هذآ آلطبَخ
آحس طَعَمهآ رووعَة وخفِيفَة
وعجِيبنتَج شكلهآ حلُو ، يعنِي تنبلَع بسرعَة ولينَة
آللللللللله  
عآد آلمعجنآت لذِيذَة وتشهّي 

.
.*

----------


## فديت عقالك

بجد صور مرعبة ومخيفة 

وتشهي وتعور القلب 

وانا احس بالجوع الحينة 

عاشت يدج اختي الغالية على هذه الاكلات المررررررررررررعبة 

وصلتني ريحتة تييييييييييييينن

الف شكر

----------


## رسالة

رووووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## شموخ عليا



----------


## meriamhadou

تسلم الايادي الله يعطيك العافية ولله شهيتيني اليوم اجربهم

----------


## [ أم حمد ]

[ مآ شآء الله ، ربي يوفقج أختي ]

----------


## EOMAR84

روعة بالتوفيييييييييق

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

ط¬ط§ط±ظٹ ط§ظ„طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ 


طھط³ظ„ظ… ط§ظٹط¯ط¬ ..........^^

----------


## همسة امل 11

بصراحه شهيييتيني

----------


## اميمة البدرى

تسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممم يدك ررررررررررررررررررروعة

----------


## أم طـــــيف

> أنا يعت...تسلم ايدج


وانا بعد ,,, الشيف شيكولاته صرت طباخه البيت والمعجنات في البيت بفضل الله وبفضلج .. الله يوفقج وينولج مراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادج

----------


## ع ـيميه

جد جد يعني يوعتييييني من الخاااطر 

وحسسيت اني بسعبل لــو مايودت عمري هع

ما شاء الله أشكالهم تشهي من الخاطر 

واللي شبعان ومفوول بيووع من عقب هالصور

تسلم إيدج حبوبه

----------


## Bint Ghareeb

يوعتيني شوكولاته ><" 

جاري التطبيق

----------


## اففففف

مشكورة يالغلا ع الطريقة ،،،

----------


## Mi$s [email protected]

ابداع العيينه تبارك الله 

ممكن ارعف نوع الطحين الي تستخدمينه 

اقصد اسم المنتج بالضبط

لاني اسوي نفس الطريقه بالضبط بس تطلع العينه يابسه  :Frown:

----------


## اريج العطر

ياالله ما اروعك 


تسلم ايدك و ايد الوالدة

----------


## مارشمللو

رووووعة

----------


## delights

شيف شوكلاتة ممكن اغلبك بسؤال انتي عملتي عجينة العشر دقائق .... ما فهمت شو المجموع الاولى وشو التانية يعن مو كلها عجينة وحدة؟؟؟؟ وغريب مافيها بيكنج باود!!!!

----------


## أم طـــــيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختي ما يحتاج اعلق على وصفاتج لانها وبدون مجاملة رائعة وقمة في الدقة واللذاذة :* 

بس سؤالي انا يوم اسوي وصفة عجينة العشر دقايق تكون الفطاير هشة اول يوم ,,, بس المشكلة ثاني يوم تكون جافة ومب طرية ولاهشة

الله يسعدج وينولج مرادج ويسترها معاج خبريني عن الحل شو اسوي ,,, ريلي يحب المعجنات وانا احب اسوي مجموعة حق يومين ثلاثة

مشكووووووورة ولج احلى دعوة مني

----------


## أنفاس عذبه

ماشاء الله علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييج
مبددددددددددددددددددددددددددددعة

----------


## ام احمد ...

شكلهم لذيييييذ .. ان شالله بسوي العجينة ..
بس بغيت استفسر كم دقيقة اخليها فالفرن ؟ و كم درجة الحرارة ؟
لانه انا يو اسوي تم يابسه العينه بس ماعرف ليش :|

----------


## ام براءه

جععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع ععت
تسلم يدك

----------


## lavenderic

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

فعلا جوعتينا 

وشكرا جهدج و طرحتج للموضوع الرائع

----------


## الاميره...

ماشاءالله روعه تسلمين على الطريقة

----------


## سراب الليل77

تسلم ايدج

----------


## dina_86

عنجد انك فنانه وروعه 

الله يسعدك يارب 

ويجزاكي كل خير

----------


## راحت أيامك

مبدعه يا لطيفة ^_^ الى الامام

----------


## امل السورية

تسلم ايدك

----------


## WATMOR



----------


## سااروه

تسلم ايدج

----------


## [..دانــة..]

هالموضوع فوووووق التميييز خصوصا مع اقتراب رمضان
طبقته كذا مره وكل مره الكل يمددددح فالفطااير 
تسلميييييييييييييييييين وربي يوفقج

----------


## Ms.Miamii

ما شاء الله عليج ♥♥♥

----------


## خديجه4

روووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله عليج ربي اوفقج يارب وحقق ليج كل الي تتمنينه يارب

----------


## بنت الطموح

تسلم ايدج

----------


## reemane.m

ما شالله فنانة 

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## reemane.m

سويتها امس 
الصراحة روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 
الله يوفقج

----------


## أم مريــوم

روعه وابداع تسلم الايادي

----------


## nena

يمىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## dina_86

يسلمو اديكي شيف شوكلاته بعملها انا دايما عجينه العشر دقايق ماشاء الله كتير رائعه .. بس الكروسون بلاقي صعوبه بلفها دايما عجوانب 
بصير تفتح انتي مبينه بصور عندك انها مسكرة لو بدي احشيها شوكلاته بتطلع الشوكلاته لبرا ... بليز تنزلي شي يوم كيف بتلفيها بالخطوات ... غلبتك معي

----------


## azaf2000

جزاكي الله خير احتي

----------


## شعاع امل

حقيقي وااااااااو اختي شكلي اخر شي بسويها لان فعلا شهيه ماشاء الله عجينه العشر دقائق فعلا عجينه منقضه وهشه وجميله

----------


## شعاع امل

> حقيقي وااااااااو اختي شكلي اخر شي بسويها لان فعلا شهيه ماشاء الله عجينه العشر دقائق فعلا عجينه منقضه وهشه وجميله وتنفع حق كميات يعني عزيمه على مقدار واحد فقط لانه تقريبا كيلو من الطحين

----------


## حدي دلوعه

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## SHAYMAA SEIF

وصفة اكتر من رائعة بارك الله فيكى

----------


## ايمانEB

تسلم ايدك وعيونك ،،،، بجد انقذتيني والصور جدا رائعه ان شاء الله اعملها اليوم ،،،، لانى محتاجة شيء خفيف اخدة واروح اتفرج على احتفالات برج خليفة ان شاء الله ،،،، كل عام وانتم بخير ،،، بمناسبة المولد النبوى صلي الله علية وسلم

----------


## سامية22

تسلم الايادي

----------


## MSMS

جربتها روعه

بس انا احط ويا الطحين ملعقة صغيرة بيكنج بودر بالمجموعه الثانيه  :32:

----------


## HalaQ

روعه! 
يعطيكي الف عافيه
معك حق- الجوعانه لا تدخل! هههه

----------


## جنان الفجيره

يوعتينا بسوي شراتج و بخبرج لانه ما وايد تضبط العجينه معاي عساج على القوة

----------


## Rosess

تسلم الايادي .... رووعه :32:

----------


## Rosess

تسلم الايادي .... رووعه :32:

----------


## امراه

موضوع قديم يغلق

- - - Updated - - -

اغلللاق

----------

